# Battery Stuck at 6% help.



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

I flashed Synergys latest ROM last night but had a bunch of problems with it. FC's and reboots and extremely slow battery charging.

I went back to Clean Rom and left the phone on the charger all night. Waking up my battery is still at 6%.

Any ideas?

* I did everything I should've. Wiped Data/System/Factory Reset and all that.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

wipe battery stats?


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

No luck.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

let it run all the way till it turns off


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Idk if I'm stating the obvious, but did you take the battery out at any point and put it back in?


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

meh...stock flash comes to mind


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

Worst case scenario Odin back to stock and try again. Samsung ftmfw

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks guys Odin worked.


----------

